# Bullcalf



## Bullcalf (Jul 15, 2021)

Bought a JD 2155 and the tach doesn't work. How do I determine if it's the sending unit or the tach itself? Also, I've looked at all the sources available and cannot find where the sending unit is located.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to TF
Speed/hour meter sensor can be tested with a volt/ohm meter. I can't remember the values. Sensor is located on LH frt of engine. Be sure to check/clean instrument panel ground connections.


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/80671/referrer/search/pgId/2443536


----------

